# Going on "Vacation" WITH Rats?



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Life has reared it's evil head. Last minute, just happened today, I am headed to Alabama for a week around the 24th of this month. I do not have anyone who I can trust to come in and take care of my kids so I am going to take them all with me. One way, it is an 8hr trip. 

Is this just going to be waaay too stressful for them?

How should I keep them in the car?

I can't take their large cages with me so they will be in smaller cages for a week. 

This is not just a holiday-vacation trip. If this trip goes well, I will be moving to Alabama in the next month or two.

It is certainly not ideal by any means but I have to take this trip to make sure moving to a whole new state is something I really want-to/can do. And because I have no one I can rely on to take care of them my options are either take them or find them new homes... And I don't want to give up my babies.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

They might be stressed at first, but they'll get over it quickly. I take my rats with me to visit family all the time. I usually just bring my rats along in a hamster cage (you don't want their travel cage to be too tall since climbing can be dangerous in a moving vehicle), but you can also make a bin cage pretty cheaply if you have the tools. Make sure you bring plenty of food and water, since water bottles tend to leak in cars. And make sure to keep the car nice and cool, and if you can help it, don't leave them unattended in the car. Make sure to bring icy water bottles in case the AC fails. Make sure their cage is secure - if no one can hold it for the drive, buckle it in and/or use bungee cables.

Going on trips and car rides honestly doesn't seem to phase rats after the first few minutes/up to an hour. Usually they just sleep in the car. Plus they'll be more confident since you'll be with them. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I had to take two of my girls with me for memorial day and it was a 4 hr drive. One of my girls had just had surgery earlier that week and i was worried it would be hard on her specifically.I got a super pet large cage with no levels its about 2 1\5 feet high and 3 feet long. I put a water dish with a few drops of water so nothing could spill. I put a bunch of fleece in the corner so they could hide in it and I put a little box they could hide in too. I sat it in the back seat and leveled it out with a towel. I covered both windows so the sun wouldn't bother them kept the window up and the air on. Honestly they didn't act like anything was different. They slept played and ate like it was a normal day. One thing I did to try and help them was use the fleece that already had their scent on it. My fiance wouldn't stop blaring metal on the way either and I thought that would bother them but they were fine. Just don't leave them in the sun or the car even with the windows cracked. Try not to drive like a maniac either  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

If you do use a cage with levels take them out until you get to your destination also don't use hammocks. If you have to slam on your breaks you don't want them to fall. I brough a hammock with me that I put in when we got there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

large cat carrier, they make quite big ones. my rats travel all the time&very much enjoy it. I prefer the carrier over cage in the car as its darker&mines big enough for a shelf&hammock(its a monster carrier) I also have smaller carriers for single rats. if you can get the travel cages that fold&can be in the trunk flat. a sponge w/water works well in a dish to alleviate spills. mine love to travel&hopefully after they get used to it your will too.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the fast replies this makes me feel so much better! I was so worried that I would have to find new homes for my babies. I would never force them to do the trip if it was going to be super bad for them but there was just no way I would leave them all alone for a week. Too much could happen in a week. Heck I'm struggling to convince the girls not to throw their water bottle off their cage every night. Apparently throwing the water bottle at 3-4am is the best game ever.


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Alabama is great; good luck with the trip and the potential move!

My rats have always enjoyed a car ride, and we move/travel a lot, so they invariably get experience in it in their lifetime. I bring along frozen veggies and some fruits like bananas and apples to supplement their water -- even keeping the bottle on the cage, they always seem droopy by the end of the day, so the water-heavy veggies offset it for them. The frozen part amuses them, especially in the summertime. It seems to help, anyhow.

Maybe take along some little things from their home cage to help them over the week? Like, you could even introduce it now; a smaller box or two, a fleece blanket, one of the small-sized coffee cans, things that'll fit in a smaller cage easily. Though, in hindsight, that seems like it might be something you'd do anyhow. P: I have not had enough coffee.

Good luck, though! I hope that it's fun for you and your ratties!


----------

